# Conexion de luz trasera de moto ?



## Sinaloa (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola a todos, espero que el foro elegido sea el correcto.

Les comento que hace unos días me entregaron mi motocicleta (después de casi dos años de reconstrucción e irresponsabilidad del mecánico), pero resulta que entre muchos fallos estructurales de mi moto, me doy cuenta de que el individuo no le instaló luz trasera, sino únicamente direccionales.

¿Podrían ayudarme a decirme cómo instalar el cableado para dicha luz?

Gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 11, 2011)

dime que marca y modelo es , a ver si te consigo el diagrama


----------



## van2lero (Mar 11, 2011)

Muy sencillo

Cable positivo que venga del interruptor que vayas a poner o en su defecto sacas un cable positivo bajo llave de contacto para que al abrir contacto se encinda, el negativo lo coges directamente del chasis de la moto

Ahora si quieres colocar tambien una luz que al firenar se encienda tienes que colocar unos interruptores en las manetas, la mayoria ya los trae asi que solo es tirarlos hacia atras

todos los positivos son bajo llave

En total te quedaran detra 2 positivos y un negativo del chasis o un cable que tires de la baterial, pero es mas sencillo del chasis

te pongo una foto asi mas o menos, es muy simple eh, supongo que eso lo que quieres

El fusible si pones una lampara que normalmente es de 21 watios para freno y 5 watios para posicion, si es una lampara con un fusible de 2 amperios vale, ahora si son dos pon el doble, tambien tienes que contar con el consumo del faro delantero, junta todos los watios y lo divides entre 12v para saber de cuantos amperios colocar el fusible

Saludos


----------



## Sinaloa (Mar 14, 2011)

Gracias Van2lero. Me quedó muy claro. Respecto a lo que me preguntas, Solaris8, es una moto de origen chino, Renegada, modelo 2002, motor 250cc, aquí en México la vendió Motos DINAMO.


----------



## beto perales (Jun 2, 2014)

Yo tengo una igual, perdonen mi ignorancia pero no entiendo muy bien el esquema, me harían el favor de ponerlo con pasos y en idioma entendible a alguien que no sabe de electronica, algo así como conecta el cable positivo a la pila y de ahí le pones un fusible ,m pasando el fusible va a la llave, el negativo al chasis , algo así simple por favor !
No entiendo que es la h y se usarán 2 focos?


----------



## AleSergi (Jun 2, 2014)

Y que es lo que le falta a tu moto?, no decis mucho...


----------



## Venelectron (Jun 9, 2014)

En la parte trasera normalmente estas motos llevan un bombillo de dos contactos, un contacto enciende el filamento de 5 o 6 vatios, este es el de luz de situacion o tail luz de cola y el otro contacto enciende un filamento de 20 vatios, este es el de freno, la toma de tierra se realiza por la base metalica. si la moto tiene la instalacion no sera necesario colocar mas cables ni fusibles ni switches, se supone que ya estos estan en su lugar, lo que se hace en estos casos es seguir la pista a los cables y ver si la corriente llega al final del cable, en el caso de la mayoria de motos el cable marron es el que corresponde a la luz de situacion o tail, el cable amarillo/blanco corresponde a la luz de freno, no se si estos colores corresponden a su moto. la punta marron que lleva al faro trasero viene del switcht que enciende dicha luz de situacion. y la luz de freno sale de la valvula de freno, esta se encuentra cerca del pedal de freno y es movida por el pedal con un resorte , eso depende de que moto tiene , en otro caso la luz de freno sale directamente de unos switcht que estan en los frenos manuales , alli enchufan dos cables y debe verificar que por lo menos en uino haya positivo al pasar la llave, este cable de alimentacion normalmente es negro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2014)

El 99,99 % de las veces falla la conección a tierra-masa, y entonces la lámpara hace cosas raras.

También es común que ante la falla de la conección o lámpara quemada , no arranca la moto


----------

